# Spokomat Berechnung bitte



## HarzEnduro (24. April 2014)

Kann mir mal grad einer die Speichenlänge mit dem Spokomat berechnen? Ich kann den mit meinem Mac nicht benutzen.

Speichen sind Sapim Race mit Sapim Polyax 14mm Nippeln.

ERD Felge: 491

Nabe:
Disc Side (links)
- Flange Diameter: 57mm
- Centre to Flange: 22mm

Non Disc Side (rechts)
- Flange Diameter: 45mm
- Centre to Flange: 37mm


----------



## family-biker (24. April 2014)

sollten rechts wie links 232er passen,ich tendiere aber zu 231 rechts,232 links.

warum fahren alle vorne aymmetrische naben? bei mir schau ich sogar extra immer dass die flansche zentrisch zur achsaufnahme sind,dann gilt das gleiche wie bei singlespeed:mehr stützbreite.von der notwendigkeit von asymmetrie zur "belastungsoptimierung" hab ich in der praxis noch nix gemerkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (24. April 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> sollten rechts wie links *232er* passen,ich tendiere aber zu *230* rechts,232 links.


Also laut meinen Überschlagungen ist das sowas von falsch! Ich denke eher so was in der Richtung von 236/240.

Asymmetrisch bei Disc ist doch normal und auch kaum anders zu bewerkstelligen.


----------



## family-biker (24. April 2014)

ach so,gilt natürlich für 36loch/3fach:232r/236l
36/2f:224r/228l

32/3f:236r/240l
32/2f:226r/230l
sorry,hab deinen flanschdiameter verseppelt,der ist ja auch unterschiedlich,nicht nur der wl und der wr.
in dem fall hast du 4mm unterschied ausgehend von oben

erst mal nen liter kaffe jetzt


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. April 2014)

Hast du es beim Spokomat eingegeben? Wenn nicht, dann lad dir den mal runter. Ist ein sehr geiles Tool (welches man auf Mac leider nicht nutzen kann).


----------



## family-biker (24. April 2014)

radfak speichenrechner,da kommen normalsterbliche ohne gewerbeschein nicht ran


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. April 2014)

Hast du dir mal den Spokomat angesehen? Der wird von gewerbetreibenden Laufradbauern genutzt.


----------



## family-biker (24. April 2014)

hab ich glaub ich sogar irgendwo auf der festplatte,aber ich bin den radfak aus der arbeit gewohnt und finde da alles auf einen klick.

ich schätze,der würde auch 236/240 ausspucken


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. April 2014)

Spokomat hat mir tatsächlich, mit Berücksichtigung der Speichenlängung bei 900N 234/238 gegeben. Mal schaun wies wird.


----------



## family-biker (25. April 2014)

man kanns auch übertreiben,wenn man die speichenlängung bei uns in der werkstatt berücksichtigen müsste(bzw das in der prakis wirklich so ne gewichtung hätte),könnte ich kein einziges laufrad sofort dem kunden mitgeben.der grossteil der plastischen "längung" tritt schliesslich auf,weil länger spannung anliegt,also erst nach kurzem "überspannen" der speichen,dann wieder auf nennwert lösen,dann ein paar mal fahren

bei sapim und alpina liegen die streckungen bei nahezu null,das meiste,was da noch nachlässt,sind die flanschlöcher und die felgenösen


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. April 2014)

Stimmt nicht. Die Sapim Race längt sich bei 900N schon fast 1mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (25. April 2014)

was soll ich dazu jetzt gross sagen,in unserer werkstatt besteht kaum bedarf für competition-ready komponenten.ich speich entweder alpina 2.33/20 oder sapim strong ein.davon ausgehend stimmt" stimmt nicht" nicht 

strong und unsere alpinas längen sich gerade mal soweit,dass die spannung beim nachzentrieren nach ein paar monaten um 20N gesenkt hat.also noch in dem bereich,den speichenlöcher sich einkerben oder  felgenösen nen abdruck  vom nippelkopf bekommen(wobei da die flanschlöcher mehr ausmachen als die ösen).

wir müssen hier jetzt auch nicht gross diskutieren,mein zeug hält länger als jedes fertig gekaufte laufrad,das ist für mich das,was zählt.
ich wollte dir nur mit ner berechnung dienen und mich nicht nochmal neu zum mechaniker ausbilden lassen


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. April 2014)

Ist ja auch eigentlich Wurst.  Ich freu mich schon drauf wieder ein LR einzuspeichen. Wird ne Trialtech Nabe mit Sapim Race Speichen, Polyax Nippeln und ner Trialtech Felge.


----------



## family-biker (25. April 2014)

cool,sollen den grind super halten...


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. April 2014)

Ist ne Trialtech DISC Nabe. Kann ja mal meine Bremsscheibe grinden.


----------



## family-biker (26. April 2014)

schon klar,ich speich nur immer alles direkt so ein,dass auch alternativ felgenbremse ginge usw.
9
bremsscheibe grinden hab ich schon mal zur gaudi probiert(schrottrad),besorg dir in dem fall mal so ungefähr 3 satz beläge pro woche als vorrat


----------



## erwinosius (26. April 2014)

ich schließ mich mal mit einer ähnlichen Frage an family biker hier an, da du ja anscheinend aus dem Fachbereich kommst:
Gibt es eigentlich jegliche Speichenlänge als Standard zu kaufen oder muss man sich spezielle Speichen dann selbst ablängen und Gewindeschneiden.
Ich kenne es nur aus dem Motorradbereich wo die Speichen dann teilweise selbst geschnitten und Gewinde geformt werden.

Hintergrund ist, dass ich Plane sobald mein "Kleiner" groß genug ist ein entsprechendes Kinderrad aufzubauen. Weiß aber noch nicht recht wo aich alle Komponenten herbekomm.

Danke
Gruß
erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (26. April 2014)

Ich habe meine Sapim Strong vor einiger Zeit bei Komponentix "anfertigen" lassen, weil sie diese nur in geraden Längen hatten. Prinzipiell kann man alle Längen schneiden lassen, normalerweise kommt man, gerade bei Hohlkammerfelgen aber mit den zumeist im 2mm Abstand angebotenen geraden Längen hin.

Speichen für 20'' Räder bekommt man meines Wissens nur in Trial/BMX Läden (online) da gerade im Kinderbereich diese Größe nur in Billig-Kompletträdern verbaut ist bzw. dafür gebaut wird.

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass man bei Kinderrädern nicht unbedingt den Aufwand betreiben muss ein LR einzuspeichen. 1. Ist das finanziell nicht rentabel und 2. bekommt man in kleinen Größen weniger Teile bzw. hat keine Auswahl. Bei 20'' geht da aber schon einiges gerade durch die BMX Fahrer.

@family-biker: Wenn ich die Felge mal mit ner Felgenbremse fahren sollte, dann ist mein estethisches Ego zu groß um dort dann die Disc Nabe drin zu lassen.  Darüber hinaus würde ich das Ganze dann radial einspeichen.


----------



## family-biker (26. April 2014)

also,beides.wenn du bei ses speichen bestellst gibts die auf maß,und ziemlich jeder normhersteller hat von 120-310mm speichen im programm,die einen in 1-,andere in 2-mm schritten.
aber wie nico schon sagte,bei den meisten anwendungen trifft man die richtige länge mit 2mm schritten,überstand kann man auch wegschleifen,wenns einlagige "single wall" felgen sind


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. April 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> überstand kann man auch wegschleifen,wenns einlagige "single wall" felgen sind


Und hoffen, dass man unten nicht ein neues Gewinde mit dem Nippel geschnitten hat. Ich seh immer wieder, dass wir beide doch recht verschiedene Auffassungen haben vom (Lauf)Radbau.


----------



## family-biker (26. April 2014)

stimmt wohl.der mechaniker sagt "was du nach fünf jahren noch rumfahren siehst ist gut geworden",und handelt nach der prämisse das dann auch so passieren zu sehen
der bastler macht alles seiner ansicht nach perfekt und steht zum schluss doch wegen eines für ihn unüberwindbaren problems bei uns in der werkstatt. 

wenn du ein gefühl hast,für das was du tust,kannst du den speichenrechner löschen und dein tensiometer verstauben lassen,es wird was.
ich kenn leute,die sehen ohne messfühler an der felge nen schlag von unter 1/10,und welche,die hören ihn,in dem sie an die speichen schnipsen ohne hinzusehen.mein chef und ein kollege wären solche leute.ich habe alles,was ich weiss,von denen gelernt,und der laden besteht seit über 60 jahren.

beispiel:unser seniorchef kam letztens mal im rollstuhl bei uns in der werkstatt vorbei,um zu schauen,wies läuft.da war gerade ein rad von ner uralten stammkundschaft beim kundendienst.der besitzer wiegt 100kg und das rad hat nur ne rücktrittbremse.
das hinterrad hat der senior vor 30 jahren eingespeicht,wurde täglich gefahren.

du kannst rechnen und messen und tun und machen,und deine laufräder laufen bestimmt auch super,aber eines kannst du nie:erfahrung durch theorie ersetzen.du kannst der meinung sein,alles ist perfekt und dennoch kann dir deine felge pringlen,ohne das du den grund dafür siehst.ein anständiger mechaniker sieht sowas gar nicht erst passieren

bei nem überstand von 1mm möchte ich mal nen nippel sehen,dessen gewinde schon zu kurz ist,mal angemerkt.

rant over lol


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. April 2014)

Sapim Nippel erlauben nur 1mm überstand. Alles andere ist zu lang. Ist nicht meine Theorie sondern die gemessene Praxis anderer.


----------



## family-biker (26. April 2014)

ja also,mensch 
bei 1mm passt es doch dann noch und mehr kann man doch bei richtig gewählten speichen,die es z.b. in 2er schritte gibt,nicht daneben liegen(oder sollte man zumindest nicht)

mannometer hey.komm lieber zu unserer session und wir drehen mal ne runde auf unseren bikes miteinander.


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. April 2014)

Geht nicht. Das ist zu weit weg. Ich schaff es ja nicht mal morgen zur Session hier in Halle.

Bzgl. der Speichenlänge. Wenn sich die Race z.B. um einen mm längen, dann kann die Länge ohne Längung errechnet schon zu lang sein. Theorie ist schon nicht so schlecht.


----------



## family-biker (26. April 2014)

schade,du hättest mir ein paar von den moves,die ich bereits kann,im detail erklären können 

ich musste nochmal sticheln,war witzig gemeint,matey!


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. April 2014)

Wenn du sticheln willst... Ich fuhr da mal ein 24'' Trial Laufrad das von einem Zweiradmechaniker eingespeicht wurde an dem recht schnell eine Speiche gerissen war und dessen Speichenspannung überall bei über 1300N lag.  Max Spannung bei Spank Downhillfelgen ist 1100N.

Und wer ist eigentlich Matey?


----------



## family-biker (27. April 2014)

frag den mal wie langs vorher gehalten hat,und er wird dir sagen,dass es ein paar jahre waren (er wird schätzen ca. dreieinhalb,da er das rad für sein erstes streetbike eingespeicht hatte.


zieh mal nen boschmotor mit dem für die dehnhülsen vorgeschriebenen drehmoment an,der kunde kommt bald wegen eines knarzens.manchmal muss man einen wert überschreiten um ein gleichgewicht zu sichern.das ist es was ich mit erfahrung meine,du siehst irgendeinen scheiss,der immer wieder trotz angeblich korrekter herstellerangaben passiert und tust schlisslich was dagegen,weils irgendwann einfach dein eigenes geld kostet.

manchmal frag ich mich echt,was du damit bezweckst.erklär mir doch mal in deinen worten,wie sich die speichenspannung genau auf die lebensdauer auswirkt,und vor allem,ob deine 900N für dirt/street,dh,freeride etc pp vorgeschrieben sind.
ist schon klar,dass ich ein nagelneues laufrad mit maximal 1000N vorspannung einspeichen sollte,für ein "fahrrad",so ala lx nabe mit exal sp19 felge und alpina ed mit 12mm,für trekkingräder,meine güte.aber da pringled dir die felge auch schon bei 1030N,die struktur ist eine ganz andere als die einer dirtfelge.je höher die vorspannung(im bereich des zulässigen) desto höher die lebensdauer,es ist einfach so.

jede felge hat ihren eigenen vorspannwert(ich hab in sichtweite eine grossmann,die ich bald das 6te mal einspeichen werde,die ist mit minimum 1050N angegeben worden,und damals waren die speichen,die grossmann empfahl,durchgehende 2.0er),

nach drei jahren,davon 1..5 auf nem rad mit disc hinten und nem 90kg typen würde ich sagen,eine gerissene speiche ist zu verschmerzen.
ist mir lieber als wenn nach monaten die streetfelge hin gewesen wäre,also bin ich auf das maximum der rhyno gegangen.danach war jahrelang ruhe,das reicht in dem einsatzgebiet(die felge hatte 6m-doubles auf dem buckel usw).frag mal die dirt jumper hier,wann die das letzte mal ein laufrad jahrelang nicht nachzentrieren mussten 

die sache hier scheint zu sein von welcher seite aus man es betrachtet:von der einen ist es dem hersteller entsprechend technisch richtig,von der anderen seite hat man nach 10 felgen gewusst,dass manche herstellerangaben nicht praxisgerecht sind.

deine werte dienen der absicherung,unsere dem maximum des möglichen,was man herausholen kann.fahr ich auf street lieber 10 jahre ne schwabbelfelge oder 5 jahre ne sausteife?

zweitens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (27. April 2014)

Ich schrieb nie, dass 900N vorgeschrieben sind, einzig, dass der Spokomat mit diesem Wert die Längung berechnet. Unter 900N sollte auch kein LR eingespeicht sein. Schon gar nicht asymmetrisch, da man da auf der Nicht-Antriebsseite schnell unter 600 kommt. Da fliegen dir die Speichen reihenweise weg.

Jeder Felgenhersteller hat seinen Maximalwert und bei Spank z.B. sind es 1100. Das sollte man beim Einspeichen beachten, sodass man nicht drüber geht, dann hast du eine Felge in Chip Form; aber auch nicht so viel drunter, um ein möglichst haltbares LR zu haben, wo sich die Speichen nicht beim Einschlag vollständig entlasten. 1300 halte ich für jede Felge zu viel zumal manche Speichen dann schon zu stark gespannt sind.

Mehr will ich damit nicht sagen. Wenn es hält, dann ist ja gut. Bisher ist auch bei mir bei keinem meiner LR eine Speiche gerissen. Darunter ist auch ein Fixie HR welches schon seit 10 Jahren an einem Trick Fixie benutzt wird.

Ich speich immer so ein, dass ich Antriebsseite hinten und vorn Disc Seite an die max. Spannung der Felge gehe und das Rad dann mit der anderen Seite in die Mitte zieh. So hast du auf beiden Seiten die max. mögliche Speichenspannung und es ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass es zu wenig ist. Wenn ich da jetzt bei 1100N bin, dann (und das war die Ausgangsfrage) kann es schon sein, dass sich eine Speiche um mehr als 1mm längt und somit (wenn man vorher schon aufgerundet und die Längung nicht einbezogen hat) viel zu lang ist.

p.s.: Ich finde es interessant, dass die von Echo z.B. nicht mal selbst den max. Wert für ihre TR Felgen wissen.

p.p.s.: Der Grund warum ich mich an technische Vorgaben bzw. Richtwerte halte ist einfach. Ich will auch nach 1nem Jahr nicht nachzentrieren müssen. Bei meinem Trial HR war das bisher nicht der Fall und ich hatte schon einige schwere Einschläge, durch meine mangelnden Fahrkünste.


----------



## family-biker (27. April 2014)

also die echo tr 47 vom robsen scheint mit 1180N und nem fahrer in meiner gewichtsklasse zurechtzukommen.

dass die ihre werte nicht kennen liegt daran,dass der typ,der die fem analysen gemacht hat und der,der die fabrik in china leitet,ausser nem cadfile und ner bezahlung des auftrags keine kommunikation haben.

wenn du mr. deng selber erwischen könntest,hätte der bestimmt die werte.der gammelt bestimmt irgendwo auf alibaba.com rum


----------



## Typhi (29. April 2014)

Also wenn du weniger Fachgespräche über Speichen führen würdest hättest du auf jeden Fall mehr Fahrpraxis  Auch wenn ich zugeben muss dass dein Rad technisch wirklich meisterhaft zusammengeschustert ist :-D

Sorry für offropic aber ich schau mir diese Diskussion jetzt ein paar Tage und kann es mir nicht mehr verkneifen


----------



## family-biker (29. April 2014)

mach doch mit,irgendwo muss man doch keyboard warrior´en


----------



## Typhi (30. April 2014)

Fehlt mir die Kompetenz ;-) Dafür kann ich dir aber gerne beim verbessern von Vertriebswegen oder bei Bildungslücken im Bereich Turnschuh behilflich sein :-D


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. April 2014)

Ich hab das LR nun eingespeicht und wäre mit den 2mm längeren Speichen (ohne Längung) zu lang gekommen. Es passt jetzt tatsächlich perfekt. Einzig die Trialtech Single Wall Felge ist ein wenig schwerer einzuspeichen. Das LR speich ich in 1-1 1/2 h ein. Dafür lohnt es sich nicht zu fahren außerdem bin ich grad z.B. beim Baby Sitten meines Sohnes. Er spielt, ich schreibe.


----------

